# Reliablity of cigarbid.com



## Hookshot12 (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey everyone, I just recently started smoking cigars, but I have loved every minute of it. I'm starting to build a collection, but I'm trying to do it the most price efficient way possible. By reading these forums I discovered cigarbid.com, and I've found that the prices there are great, but I'm afraid I won't be receiving quality cigars. Before now, I have been buying cigars from cigar.com, and I never had a problem with the quality of the cigars. Is this a problem at cigarbid.com, or is the quality of the cigars still just as good? Thanks!


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

cbid is owned and operated by cigars international. Good stuff.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

The quality of cigars & shipping is the same as you would get from Cigars International, their parent company. I've never had a problem. Welcome to the group!

MCS


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Hookshot12 said:


> Hey everyone, I just recently started smoking cigars, but I have loved every minute of it. I'm starting to build a collection, but I'm trying to do it the most price efficient way possible. By reading these forums I discovered cigarbid.com, and I've found that the prices there are great, but I'm afraid I won't be receiving quality cigars. Before now, I have been buying cigars from cigar.com, and I never had a problem with the quality of the cigars. Is this a problem at cigarbid.com, or is the quality of the cigars still just as good? Thanks!


The quality is fine. Just like any other place, they have the occasional problem but their customer service is very good. Just bid smart, use weekly shipping, and you'll be fine


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

pnoon said:


> The quality is fine. Just like any other place, they have the occasional problem but their customer service is very good. Just bid smart, use weekly shipping, and you'll be fine


:tpd: sage words


----------



## Namerifrats (Jan 24, 2008)

I've never had a problem and I've won a bunch of stuff from there. Same quality I can get from a B&M


----------



## oldforge (Apr 30, 2008)

Hookshot12 said:


> is the quality of the cigars still just as good? Thanks!


I have "won" bids at cigarbid for several years. Their quality is excellent and if you do your homework there are some great deals to be had there.

Around here it is called the "Devil Site" because it is very addicting. You need more storage space now--count on it. 

You also should check out the daily deals at their affiliated site--you can check those each day at http://www.joecigar.com. Some of the Joe deals have been even better than cigarbid--but you need to do your homework.

Http://www.cigarcyclopedia.com has a price comparison list for ten major retailers that is a good place to start before bidding or buying from Joe.


----------



## Hookshot12 (Jun 13, 2008)

wow guys, thanks so much for the quick replies. It makes me happy to know that I can buy in confidence now. Thanks!


----------



## Kalash (May 6, 2008)

I discovered the devils site a few months ago....there are some good deals...it is very addicting though. Haven't had a problem with quality


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Cigars International also owns cigar.com.


----------



## lordlister (Sep 14, 2006)

In general, I agree with the above posters that CBid is a trustworthy company and bid with confidence. I have, on a couple of occasions, received sticks with damaged wrappers (which were replaced immediately on complaint). For the most part, they are quite timely and reliable, with great customer service if there is a problem.


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

Hookshot12 said:


> Hey everyone, I just recently started smoking cigars, but I have loved every minute of it. I'm starting to build a collection, but I'm trying to do it the most price efficient way possible. By reading these forums I discovered cigarbid.com, and I've found that the prices there are great, but I'm afraid I won't be receiving quality cigars. Before now, I have been buying cigars from cigar.com, and I never had a problem with the quality of the cigars. Is this a problem at cigarbid.com, or is the quality of the cigars still just as good? Thanks!


*Welcome to the Jungle. Cigarbid (aka Cbid) as mentioned is a reliable company. You will find some quotes about the slope and buying more than we can possible smoke, but that is all in the fun of Club Stogie. Read some of the threads that have posted about Cbid and I don't remember ever hearing any complaints.

Again welcome aboard.*


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

Some have insinuated that cbid stuff is sometimes damaged or stored improperly but I've never had a problem. Just be sure to give your cigars a week in the humi before smoking and they'll be good.


----------



## krik011 (Jul 24, 2007)

Welcome!

Cbid is nice, just take notice to the prices sometimes you can get killer deals other times, you pay a little more than retail sites.


----------



## Totemic (Jun 2, 2008)

Hookshot12 said:


> wow guys, thanks so much for the quick replies. It makes me happy to know that I can buy in confidence now. Thanks!


Generally the problem you face with CB isn't the quality of the cigars, but the quantity. As in, you can't help the "oh, they have XXX on bid, I gotta get me a box/bundle/5pack of that!" situation.

I've only started smoking about 2+ months now, I've already ordered nearly 200 sticks from CB along with a 1500 count humidor. Once I get that monster fully stocked, I'm going to delete the CB link because it's getting a bit out of hand...


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Like Peter said, if you bid smart and ship weekly, it can be great.

I just learned the hard way as I won a couple singles and 5 ers and paid way to much shipping as I was on daily shipping and got them all individually.

I felt better about winning several lots of Graycliffs that averaged 7 bucks a stick rather than the $20 and up msrp. I love Graycliffs and only get them for the price I want to pay on cbid.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

RIP


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

I agree, great quality! Its the quantity that will get ya!


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

This thread has a link to a great tool for CBID users.
*CHIMP (Cbid Historical Information Management Program)* <click

I have been using it with great confidence along with the shoppers guide.


----------



## Cobrajet (Apr 21, 2005)

I've dealt with Cbid for years now, and the VERY few times there were problems with the cigars they always made things right. They're a good company.


----------



## Bruzee (May 24, 2008)

I just won/received a 20 stick sampler. When I opened the box, I noticed a few of the sticks were damaged. I called the customer service line, and the gal was great. They took care of the problem immediately and shipped some new sticks. I am happy with the way they handled it. :2


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

Never had a problem w/ them. They are always timely and the merchandise arrives in good condition.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

pnoon said:


> The quality is fine. Just like any other place, they have the occasional problem but their customer service is very good. _*Just bid smart*_, use weekly shipping, and you'll be fine


My biggest problem. :hn


----------



## Trajan (Apr 21, 2008)

tzaddi said:


> This thread has a link to a great tool for CBID users.
> *CHIMP (Cbid Historical Information Management Program)* <click
> 
> I have been using it with great confidence along with the shoppers guide.


I'm using this a lot and -MG- is awesome for making it.


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Hookshot12 said:


> wow guys, thanks so much for the quick replies. It makes me happy to know that I can buy in confidence now. Thanks!


 You can buy in as much confidence as your self control and credit limit. :ss


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

I don't buy often there but glad you guys mentioned the weekly over daily.
Just went in and updated my account.


----------



## renton20-cl (Apr 1, 2008)

I have definitely been a cbid devote in the past but now that may change. My last two orders have had problems. In the earlier one I won some padron ambassadors which did not come with my other items. When I called, thewy said that they were out of stock. They ended up replacing them with some churchills. In the order I received today, my fiver of camacho 10th ani had three out of five sticks with wrapper damage. They are requiring me to send them back before they ship a new fiver. Hopefully the new fiver will be alright but I am still pretty upset.


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

I've never had a problem, and I live in PA so I get orders in one day.


----------



## -MG- (Apr 22, 2008)

Trajan said:


> I'm using this a lot and -MG- is awesome for making it.


Ah, so you're one of the CHIMP cult members 'eh? :ss

There's been 53 people so far that have each hit the site more than 5 times since I put it up on 6/13... Glad to see it's being used!

Every time somebody bumps a thread that talks about it I see a surge of new visits, so................bump


----------



## SHOE (Feb 15, 2006)

Oh, I've been there and toured the warehouse. You don't have to worry. That place is top-notch. 22 million cigars being pampered like a baby on a nice cool 70 degree / 70% rH blanket. It's the OTHER places I worry about...


----------



## Trajan (Apr 21, 2008)

-MG- said:


> Ah, so you're one of the CHIMP cult members 'eh? :ss
> 
> There's been 53 people so far that have each hit the site more than 5 times since I put it up on 6/13... Glad to see it's being used!
> 
> Every time somebody bumps a thread that talks about it I see a surge of new visits, so................bump


Absolutely dude. I've been hanging back on the cbid lately which means only the necessary. Such as a re-up on the RP Vin92 2nds... NECESSARY! Ok and a couple impulses... SO [email protected]!?!

I use CHIMP as a guide for all my bids now.

Thank you very much for doing that for us addicts.


----------



## doc8466 (Jun 2, 2008)

SHOE said:


> Oh, I've been there and toured the warehouse. You don't have to worry. That place is top-notch. 22 million cigars being pampered like a baby on a nice cool 70 degree / 70% rH blanket. It's the OTHER places I worry about...


Even after a 4-5 day trek through the postal system, when I've opened my lots they sure seem like they've been kept at an RH above 70%. I've read that it's not uncommon to get cigars "wet" and just wondered if others have found the same.


----------



## CoopnGA (Mar 12, 2008)

I purchase often from CBid....never had a problem.....I Will Buy Again...lol


----------



## ironpeddler (May 3, 2008)

lordlister said:


> In general, I agree with the above posters that CBid is a trustworthy company and bid with confidence. I have, on a couple of occasions, received sticks with damaged wrappers (which were replaced immediately on complaint). For the most part, they are quite timely and reliable, with great customer service if there is a problem.


I've done biz with them for years when the cigars are good and the prices are right. One time I had a few damaged sticks when they packaged the shipment poorly...it was a Greycliff deal that came with a travel humi & it split some of the wrappers....I contacted them, they sent me all the return postage needed...and shipped me new sticks ASAP. The rep even followed up with an e-mail to see if I had any issues with the return shipment procedure.

The cigars you buy from them are always packaged great and arrive perfect......this was an isolated incident for sure.

Buy from them with confidence and like others have said before me, DO YOUR HOMEWORK BEFORE YOU HIT THE 'BID NOW' BUTTON. It's a great way to start off smoking cigars while maintaining a budget.:tu


----------



## windanetwork (May 1, 2011)

I just won last week 1 bid and placed a QB from them. I received the bid won last Tuesday. I just left the box unopened since it would be a present to my best friend. Took him the Humidor yesterday and as soon as he opened it he fell in love with it. Unfortunately and as embarrassing to me, the Humidor had a ding at a corner, the whole side was split, the hinges have all the screws loose and 1 damaged screw head in it, the other side had a small split at the lid as well on the opposite side, and to top it off we were looking at the box this morning carefully and the same place where the split was on the humidor the box had been marked with someones initials and circled. By this we understand someone saw this before shipping it and didn't bother sending it back to quality inspect it. First bad experience with this guys. I am waiting on my humidor now and tomorrow I am calling in regards to this issues first thing so I will post the final results in a few days. I have never had this issue with Thompson's auctions at all so I hope this does not become a habit for them or I will have to nip them at the bud really quick. Other wise the shipment came the next day right on time after being invoiced I guess NJ is close enough to have it shipped in a quick way which I don't mind. I will be back in a few days to see what we resolved with this.
H


----------



## chrisw17 (Jul 18, 2010)

I've ordered off of CB many times now. The only issue I run into is that once I go to the site, my back account is empty the next day. Also, I'm always having to find more room for cigars!


----------



## windanetwork (May 1, 2011)

Here is an update on my other message I left a few days ago about cigar bid.
I called emailed and called them in respect to the Humidor. They are going to send a replacement. Now the next one is I had bid on another humidor and had to wait till the last day of the Auction for it to be sent to me. Got it yesterday had a minor knick on the back behind the lid very tiny It didn't bother me at all. Till my wife points out and says to look at the compartment doors in the front of the humidor and there you go at the ends of both face plates of the compartment doors, both of them nicked and chipped. Called them right away and they are going to send a claim and RMA to UPS to deliver an new one then pick up this one. So far 2 out 2 negatives on this company in less than a week. I have dealt with other cigar bidding site and never had any problems with them so far the only thing I hate is waiting 4-5 days to receive my shipment from Tampa. And in less than a week I won over 300 cigars and didn't spend an arm and a leg. I am with Cigar bid for now just because of the Graycliff's 1666 which I do love so much but for the looks of it I am going to have to hang this one up. I will update again as soon as I get the new humidor shipments.

P.S to :Crisw17
This is the reason why I ordered El Diablo due to the 300 cigar capacity and it would look good on my living room due to the size.


----------

